

Unable to concentrate after meeting PG, YC alum played Starcraft - zabramow
http://www.replyall.me/the-replyall-cast/talking-with-yc-alum-zerocater-founder-arram-sabeti/

======
zabramow
Also discussed whether consumers really want to choose.

